# Virgin Super Hub



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

We've recently got a 30MB broadband plan set up with Virgin Media, and were supplied with Virgin's new Super Hub. 

It's a good looking router and I know they work well (my dad has had one for a while) but ours doesn't seem to like to play ball when it comes to connecting wirelessly with either the notebook (3 year old Dell Insperon) or my phone (HTC Desire HD). 

It does work quite satisfactory when connected directly with an Ethernet cable, providing it isn't peak time when sometimes our bandwidth can get caned.

Initially I thought it was a problem with the security protocols that the router was set to, given that the the notebook is getting a bit long in the teeth and perhaps wasn't compatible with WPA2. So I changed that, but that woukdnt explain the issue with the phone. 

Anyway, I set up a channel in the hub to for the Dell and that seemed to solve the issue temporarily, however it's now gone back to being unusable over wireless. 

I think maybe the router has reset its settings (in the annoying way that they do) but I haven't had chance to sit and fiddle and have a look. 

When I get the chance, I'll see about seeting up the channel again, but I was curious to what your thoughts were.


----------



## nitroxp (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi LSGUK,

I had a similar problem with my superhub when it came to certain handheld devices and older laptops.

I found that turning down the wireless speed from 300 to 145 (i think its 145) fixed the problem for me.

Give it a shot.

Hope this helps.

NitroXP


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

nitroxp said:


> Hi LSGUK,
> 
> I had a similar problem with my superhub when it came to certain handheld devices and older laptops.
> 
> ...


I also found this to be helpful.

I also found that eventually your internet life will become a misery because of the superhub. During my time with Virgin (2.5 years) I had 5 superhubs - I'll spare you the gory details.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried updating the firmware for the superhub from virgins support pages?


----------

